# Riesengroße Logdatei



## juergen71 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
habe eben festgestellt das bei mir die Logdatei mail.log.ispconfigsave beinahe 10GB groß ist.
Da ja die ganzen Maillogs ohnehin im mail.log verwaltet, gespeichert und komprimiert werden kann man diese Datei doch sicher löschen.
Kann ich dieses Logfile nicht überhaupt deaktivieren?

Danke im voraus
Jürgen


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2009)

1) Die Logdatei kannst Du natürlich löschen.
2) Du kanns sie auch in den ispconfig server settings deaktivieren, ob Du das tun solltest hängt davon ab in wieweit Du sonst noch Deine Logs aufhebst, thema "Schäuble"


----------

